# Sunbeam?



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi, does anyone know anything about watch movements marked "Sunbeam"? I have recently acquired a little trench watch and it works perfectly fine, the mechanism is marked "Swiss Made" "15 Jewels" and "Sunbeam 554". It's from the mid-1920s.

Thanks!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Pics, please.


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry - here is a photo:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

I've not found any reference yet to "sunbeam" I'm afraid.

The movement looks like this A.Schild 554 calibre as per this link..

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&2&2uswk&AS_554

I also came across this article which shows the movement being serviced which may be of interest.

https://thewatchbloke.co.uk/2015/01/09/a-schild-554/

I will keep a lookout and let you know if I find any information relating to the "Sunbeam" .


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the information - any feedback is much appreciated. I am totally new to watch collecting so reading about these things is fascinating for me.


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Beaufiful movement. Nicely finished!


----------

